# Golf glove on bow hand?



## Donjr721 (Mar 25, 2013)

Does anyone use a golf glove on their now hand. I thought about it last night, I used one tonight on my nightly 10 yd 5 spot round. I like it.


----------



## Garceau (Sep 3, 2010)

No.


----------



## Donjr721 (Mar 25, 2013)

Donjr721 said:


> Does anyone use a golf glove on their now hand. I thought about it last night, I used one tonight on my nightly 10 yd 5 spot round. I like it.


Bow hand, not now hand darn phone.


----------



## bhutso (Jan 4, 2007)

I've seen guys use slick jersey gloves before but I would think that a golf glove would create torque issues, they are designed to give you a good grip on a club, I've always been taught slicker is better when it comes to finding the natural hand/grip position on a given bow


----------



## bucco921 (Jan 2, 2012)

Probably not much different than using tennis racket tape on the grip


----------



## SonnyThomas (Sep 10, 2006)

Tim Gillingham. Not a golf glove, but....


----------



## Donjr721 (Mar 25, 2013)

Cool, I figured it would be similar to tape. I know I don't want any torque issues. What I found in my little trial was that it seemed more comfortable, and the stripe on my glove kind of helps with consistent hand placement


----------



## Bowthrow (Nov 30, 2012)

bhutso said:


> I've seen guys use slick jersey gloves before but I would think that a golf glove would create torque issues, they are designed to give you a good grip on a club, I've always been taught slicker is better when it comes to finding the natural hand/grip position on a given bow


We have a winner.


----------



## aread (Dec 25, 2009)

A few years ago some guys were using a billiards glove. 

http://www.pooldawg.com/category/pool-and-billiards-gloves

I never tried one, but it seems like it would work. It's made for a cue to slide on it, so a riser would likely slip pretty easily too.

Allen


----------



## SonnyThomas (Sep 10, 2006)

If I understood correctly, Tim notes his glove allows his hand to slip to the same place each and every time and it's that what's archery about, doing everything the same way each and every time? Look at his bow hand. It can't go any higher.

Yesterday I had two people shoot my bow after the 3D event. One shot right and low, but clashing arrows. The other had his hand below the riser shelf and his shots were dead center, but way high and arrows clashing. That his hand was so low gave a different kick to the bow or I believe he would have been dead in the bull's eye...

My bow hand sort of rebuilt I've thought of using a glove as the riser grip is so narrow it sort of bites my hand. I do not want grip tape. I want my hand to slip to where is won't slip any more - consistent and no induced torque from the grip tape. Slick would work....


----------



## bowman66941 (Apr 29, 2012)

If what you want is a slippery surface for your bow hand... You can't find anything more slippery....

www.slickshotarchery.com

Let me know if you have questions.


----------



## Blinddog (Aug 10, 2005)

I have had carpal tunnel surgery on both hands. I am about 2 weeks away from being able to shoot again, have no idea what to expect. Ordered a Prime Impact a couple of weeks ago and am really excited about shooting it. Bought a pair of anti-vibration gloves for when I go back to work not sure how they will work with my bow. To comment on the original post as long as can get your bow hand in the same place every time it should not matter if you wear a glove or not. The archery shot is about doing the same thing every shot, and having fun. If you feel like you shoot better with a glove, do it.


----------



## bigbadwoolfe (Jan 1, 2013)

bowman66941 said:


> If what you want is a slippery surface for your bow hand... You can't find anything more slippery....
> 
> www.slickshotarchery.com
> 
> Let me know if you have questions.


I'm not convinced you need a slippery surface. Look at most pros - most have some sort of grip tape (which is the opposite of slippery). I believe if you're shooting a bow for the first time, you need a slippery grip so that the bow kind of "falls into place"... once you know that place and have grown accustomed to it, you no longer rely on the slippery surface to get the same feel; at that point you want to place your hand exactly where it needs to be and no more movement... You have to be able to replicate that sort of feel regardless if the grip is slippery or not, and "not" is easier to replicate in different weather conditions.

To the OP... I've never shot with a glove on bow hand, but I've shot a lot with a golf glove on release hand with the thumb cut out... I found when I sweat the release would try to slip out of my hand and hard to keep consistent grip on it, and the glove helped me with that. But I switched to a release that fits my hand better and I no longer shoot with glove.


----------



## bowman66941 (Apr 29, 2012)

Using something like the Slick Shot will guarantee your hand will be in the same spot during the shot, no matter what you do. In fact, you can torque the bow in your hand and the Slick Shot will allow the bow to swing back to where it needs to be in your hand. The bow wants to be aligned with your hand that has drawn the bow. When it does, the bow is in a torque free position and the arrow will launch from the best position (laterally) it can. Once you draw the bow and settle into your anchor, the Slick Shot has already allowed the bow to settle where it needs to be and away you go. The Slick Shot will work in any weather condition, if your hand is sweaty or not, if you wear a glove (for hunters)... no matter what. It also has just enough cushion to make any grip feel good in your hand. With some bows and their thin metal grips, it can be a bit uncomfortable to shoot and the Slick Shot helps with that as well.


----------



## wgore1127 (Feb 15, 2014)

*Using flying gloves for archery*

As a rank beginner I was exploring gloves and tabs options for my initial foray into the sport. After using a shooting glove for a little while I thought about trying the Navy flying gloves that I managed to take with me when I retired from Naval aviation 20 years ago. They have a soft sheep-skin palm side with Nomex forming the body of the glove. The leather gives it feel and endurance while the Nomex prevents the hands from getting two hot (they are also fire resistant which hopefully is a non-issue during archery practice). They seem to work really well and have been holding up to the shooting. You can get them at various military surplus businesses and online. Just be careful. The real ones go for $30-$40 each while there are a number of knock-off copies that are being sold for around $15. One give-way is sizing. Real flying gloves come in numerical sizes, i.e. 9, 10. 11 etc. The knock-offs come in small, medium, large ex-large. When I was flying gloves came in green only. Now they are available in sand color to match the desert colored flight suits. I have never seen black flying gloves which would be knock-offs.


----------



## SonnyThomas (Sep 10, 2006)

The grip tape and wrap rubber also makes the riser grip fit as one desires - add or subtract until it feels good. And that's what I want. I've got a pretty good size gap with the artificial wrist bone.


----------



## wallaby (Mar 22, 2014)

Hi gang, first post (been lurking for a couple of weeks.) Don't mind me i'm from Aus and have a few beers under the belt. 

Would a motocross/mountain bike glove be of assistance?


----------



## Donjr721 (Mar 25, 2013)

I think any glove that's comfortable, or grip tape if you prefer. I'm still playing around with the golf glove


----------



## Robert43 (Aug 2, 2004)

I use a golf glove only when cold due to shooting a contender elite


----------



## miko0618 (Mar 3, 2005)

I personally dont find the grip to be all that critical. I shoot a smooth handle indoors and tennis tape outdoors. I think too often misses are blamed on something like the grip. Really, its how you shot the shot. At any rate, sight in and put on the glove. if it hits the same you are good


----------

